# My Cellar is in the Cellar



## PCharles (Sep 14, 2011)

Early this year I built this rack. Perhaps I'll need to add a few more levels. This is located in the basement and is often visited by spiders and other critters. I'm glad they don't know how to use a cork screw. 

Later friends,
Paul


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 14, 2011)

Nicely done! Wish I had a Basement. As it is right now I my best option is to turn my coat closet under the stairs into a mini cellar.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice, Paul!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2011)

Paul,

I love your new Avatar!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2011)

Great job, I also have the occasional spider. That room and my wine making room are finished but the rest of the basement is a work in progress as money abides and that just isnt happening much so until then there are still more bugs hen I care for down there as there are just too many places for them to hide.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice job, Paul. Don't worry, spiders don't drink that much.

Are the shelves one continuous board? I was looking at the side grain and they appear to be so. Also, the wood appears to be pine, right?


----------



## PCharles (Sep 15, 2011)

*Regardng Wine Rack*



Rocky said:


> Very nice job, Paul. Don't worry, spiders don't drink that much.
> 
> Are the shelves one continuous board? I was looking at the side grain and they appear to be so. Also, the wood appears to be pine, right?



Rocky, 

You asked if the shelves were one continuous board. Yes, the boards are continuous. Howerver, each level is made from three parallel pine boards. 

Here is a link to another picture I posted earlier that may give you a clearer picture of the racks construction. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=267&pictureid=1533

As it turns out, 4 by 4's and 2 by 4's are plenty high to fit a bottle of wine. Each end is supported with a 4 by 4 and the center supports are 2 by 4s. If you look at the end of each shelf, you can see the 3 parallel planks. The planks I used were very inexpensive. I think they are 1 by 3's. 

Thanks for your interest. 

Hey Mike, I appreciate your comment about my new Avitar. As first impressions are so important. I figured I should look my best! 

By the way, my name is Paul, but my dad often called me PCharles. 

Later friends.

Paul


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 15, 2011)

Song from David Lee Murphy;

Creole Williams lived down a dirt road
Made homemade wine like nobody I know
Dropped by one Friday night and said can you help me Creole
Got a little girl waitin' on me and I wanna treat her right

I got what you need son, it's sittin down in the cellar
*He reached through the cobwebs* as he turned on the light and said

There might be a little dust on the bottle
But don't let it fool ya about what's inside
There might be a little dust on the bottle
It's one of those things that gets sweeter with time


----------



## Flem (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice rack, PCharles.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 15, 2011)

Definitely an oldie but goodie!


----------

